# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  روش 10 10 10 برای هدر ندادن وقت

## امیر ارسلان

دوووستان
که وقتون پای کامپیوتر و تی وی و کارای الکی هدر میره
وقتی میرین دنبال این کارا
مثلا وقتی مخاین یه رب استراحت کنین ولی یه فیلم جذاب تو تی وی داره پخش میشه و شما مجذوب اون میشین قبلی که درسو فراموش کنین بشینین با فیلم از خودتون بپرسین این کارم رو 10 دقیقه آیندم و 10 ماه و 10 سال آینده زندگیم چه تاثیری داره 
صد در صد وقتی بفهمین که با یه فیلم نگاه کردن طی 10 سال آینده زندگیتون بدبخت!میشین میرین پا درستون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

> دوووستان
> که وقتون پای کامپیوتر و تی وی و کارای الکی هدر میره
> وقتی میرین دنبال این کارا
> مثلا وقتی مخاین یه رب استراحت کنین ولی یه فیلم جذاب تو تی وی داره پخش میشه و شما مجذوب اون میشین قبلی که درسو فراموش کنین بشینین با فیلم از خودتون بپرسین این کارم رو 10 دقیقه آیندم و 10 ماه و 10 سال آینده زندگیم چه تاثیری داره 
> صد در صد وقتی بفهمین که با یه فیلم نگاه کردن طی 10 سال آینده زندگیتون بدبخت!میشین میرین پا درستون


...اره خدایی راس گفتی ولی من الان دوساله تلویزیون ندیدم شاید تو کل این دوسال دوساعت نگا  نکردم گوشیمم کنار گذاشتم جایی که میام اینجاس که اونم دیگه نمیام چون برا من 10 10 10 نیس برا من 30 30 30 هس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

5 دقیقه بیشتر خوابیدنم آدمو بدبخت میکنه!
چون تبدیل به 5 ساعت دیگه میشه!!
من دیگه نمیخام بدبخت باشم :d

----------


## mohamad1378

> ...اره خدایی راس گفتی ولی من الان دوساله تلویزیون ندیدم شاید تو کل این دوسال دوساعت نگا  نکردم گوشیمم کنار گذاشتم جایی که میام اینجاس که اونم دیگه نمیام چون برا من 10 10 10 نیس برا من 30 30 30 هس


و اینک نسترن جو گیر میشود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nastaran74

> و اینک نسترن جو گیر میشود


.....خدایی راجب تلویزیون راس گفتم... راجب اینجا هم دو روزه نیم ساعتم رو هم نیومدم

----------


## rami

> .....خدایی راجب تلویزیون راس گفتم... راجب اینجا هم دو روزه نیم ساعتم رو هم نیومدم


خوبه ولی اندازه نگهدار

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوووستان
> که وقتون پای کامپیوتر و تی وی و کارای الکی هدر میره
> وقتی میرین دنبال این کارا
> مثلا وقتی مخاین یه رب استراحت کنین ولی یه فیلم جذاب تو تی وی داره پخش میشه و شما مجذوب اون میشین قبلی که درسو فراموش کنین بشینین با فیلم از خودتون بپرسین این کارم رو 10 دقیقه آیندم و 10 ماه و 10 سال آینده زندگیم چه تاثیری داره 
> صد در صد وقتی بفهمین که با یه فیلم نگاه کردن طی 10 سال آینده زندگیتون بدبخت!میشین میرین پا درستون


فک کن الآن این تو سایت کانون بود:
 روش بسیار خوبی است.به دانش آموزانم توصیه میکنم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mohamad1378

> .....خدایی راجب تلویزیون راس گفتم... راجب اینجا هم دو روزه نیم ساعتم رو هم نیومدم


باز گفتیا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nastaran74

> خوبه ولی اندازه نگهدار


...نه اینکه دارم خودمو کنترل میکنم که نیگا نکنم نه...علاقه ای به تلویزیون ندارم

----------


## nilofar76

جالب بود..

مرسی :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## khaan

یاد کتاب های نسبتا دشوار - دشوار- دشوارتر عموکاظم افتادم

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

تو این مورد موافقم اما با درس خوندن از اطرافت و جهان نباید غافل شد . من تلویزیون رو فقط واسه اخبار دنبال می کنم . البته برای این که خسته از درس خوندن نشی یه تفریحاتی هم لازمه . در سطح همون تلویزیون بخوایم نگاه کنیم 2-3 هفته یه بار یه فیلم دیدن بد نیست اما فیلم به طور سریال نباید دنبال بشه .

----------


## m a h s a

فکر کردم روش 10از 10 عموکاظم رو میخوای بگی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## newpath

> دوووستان
> که وقتون پای کامپیوتر و تی وی و کارای الکی هدر میره
> وقتی میرین دنبال این کارا
> مثلا وقتی مخاین یه رب استراحت کنین ولی یه فیلم جذاب تو تی وی داره پخش میشه و شما مجذوب اون میشین قبلی که درسو فراموش کنین بشینین با فیلم از خودتون بپرسین این کارم رو 10 دقیقه آیندم و 10 ماه و 10 سال آینده زندگیم چه تاثیری داره 
> صد در صد وقتی بفهمین که با یه فیلم نگاه کردن طی 10 سال آینده زندگیتون بدبخت!میشین میرین پا درستون


آره روش جالبیه واسه مدیریت زمان .. ولی زیاد تو اون موردی که گفتی کاربرد نداره .. بیشتر واسه اولویت بندی تصمیمات مهمه وقتی دو دل شدی ... واسه اون موردی که گفتی روشایه دیگه هست

----------


## sami7

*10* *10 10 که گفتی یاد بازی استقلال پرسپولیس افتادم ! در 10 فجر .. در 10 دقیقه .. 10 نفره* !‌ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## gign

جالب بود  ممنون :Y (454): 
به سبک صحبت های عمو کاظم بود  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mhnz

آره واقعا استرس میده !  :Yahoo (17): 
ممنون :Y (697):

----------

